# PCI communication device driver



## rom2002 (Aug 26, 2003)

My PC (Pentium III) is not behaving normally since a CD "explodes" in my CD-ROM drive. I already replaced the drive but there are other problems still hounding me.My mouse (PS2) is not working or undetected. There is no problem with my mouse because I've already tested it in another PC.
Secondly, windows keep asking to install PCI communication device driver which I failed to provide using all my installation CDs including Win 98.
Thirdly, Windows cannot detect my modem. When i installed it manually, it doesn't work.
Can anyone help me..thanks in advance.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*hmm*

well, i am not sure about the mouse and i am not sure what would cause the ps2 socket to fail, unless it is physically bad.


but, i dont see much relation to your cd-rom problem...

as far as the pci communication device, that is what it is labeling your modem as.

most modems need a driver cd. 

unless the modem is alot older than the version of windows you are using, but the driver for most of today's modems will not usually be on the windows cd. that is what the driver disk is for.

if you do not have the driver disk, let us know what one you have, and maybe speedo can find a driver for you.

he is prolly going to ask about the words and numbers written on the chipset on that modem. the chipset is usually the biggest of the chips on the modem.

if this doesnt help, or if it sounds like a dumb answer, let us know, and we will do what we can.

~BoB~


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome to the forums rom2002................... 

The first thing I would recommend is to shutdown your computer and unplug it. Physically remove the modem from the computer and see if the mouse starts working.

How about a list of your hardware and what OS you are using.


----------



## rom2002 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hello fellows, thanks for your replies. My modem comes with a driver actually. And still it doesn't work after I installed the driver. My OS is Windows 98 and a Pentium III 667 with TNT2 32 MB VGA card, 128 MB SD RAM and ASUS motherboard (forgot the model).
There's some more, sometimes, the mouse works but its pointer goes erratic, jumps from one corner of the screen to the other. And in one instance, the PC reboots during modem testing (in the control panel-modem-info).
Thanks again in advance for your replies. :winking:


----------



## rom2002 (Aug 26, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *Welcome to the forums rom2002...................
> 
> The first thing I would recommend is to shutdown your computer and unplug it. Physically remove the modem from the computer and see if the mouse starts working.
> 
> How about a list of your hardware and what OS you are using. *


Speedo,
Hello there Bro,
can you help me find the right driver of my modem? It's a PCtel D/S/V ISA type. Model: 1898. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JerryWMac (Oct 18, 2003)

Rom2002, since you do have access to the net, can you do a search for 
*UnknownDeviceIdentifier.exe* 
This when you copy it to your faulty computer, will find hardware that is not conifiguring proper.
With that info, you can return to your other computer and search for drives for your OS, for that hardware.
If your modem was working, then it would not be a problem,
as the software would do a net search for updated drivers.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Go to Windows Update and grab the latest patches and drivers. A quick visit there solved my recent device problems on my new system.

What does the actual modem chip say on it? It will say something like PCT789T-C3 on it. Many manufacturers use PCTel chips on their modems, so it's the actual chip that we need the information for. If you can give us the name of the actual manufactuer, we can locate drivers specific to it rather than generic PCTel drivers.
:winking: 

What brand and model mouse are you using? You may simply need drivers that work better with it. Look at the bottom of the mouse also. OEM mice often say "Compaq" or "Dell" on them, but are actually Logitech mice.

I'm the most anal person on these forums for locating and using the latest drivers for everything. I must have the latest, and I find them. List as many devices from your device manager as possible, and I'll find stuff. Which version drivers are you using with your TNT2 card?


----------



## rom2002 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll try the best option for me.:winking:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

Try this driver for your modem.


----------



## rom2002 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks buddy, this driver worked for me.


----------

